# Wago SPS 750-880 am Heimnetz einbinden



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor meinen oben genannten Controller an meine FritzBox anzuschließen. 
Habe es auch schon probiert, nur leider mit wenig erfolg.

Meine Fritzbox ist am normalen Hausnetz mit einer 50k Leitung angeschlossen.

Ich möchte meine SPS am Router anschließen und diese mit jedem Computer oder Handy was über LAN/WLAN angeschlosseb ist programmieren, bzw. die Visu zum steuern anzeigen lassen.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar
Gruß
xXScOrPiON96Xx


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2016)

Sollte eigentlich ganz einfach gehen. Soweit die Fritzbox der DHCP-Server ist in deren Einstellungen einen Bereich ausklammern. Dann eine IP aus diesem Bereich in der Wago konfigurieren, damit sollte sie dann eigentlich erreichbar sein.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2016)

Gilt so nur für interne Zugriffe und nicht über das Internet.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Tiktal (14 November 2016)

Das ist eigentlich recht simple...

IP Adress-Bereich der Fritzbox nehmen, dem Controller eine feste IP aus diesem Adressbereich geben und mit deinen Programmier-Geräten aufrufen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Hab ich alles schon probiert.. aber da mein router ja am netzwerk angeschlossen ist komme ich leider nicht auf den Controller


----------



## Tiktal (14 November 2016)

Äh wie nun?

Wenn der PC am Router hängt und auch der COntroller am Router...muss es funktionieren.
Außer du hast im Router eingestellt das keine neuen IP-Adressen angenommen warden.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Mein Router ist am Internet angebunden.

Mein Controller habe ich auch an diesem Router angeschlossen und mein Computer auch.

Beide haben in der Fritzbox eine Feste IP (unterschiedlich natürlich)

die IP des Controllers habe ich die selbe gegeben, wie die IP des Controllers im Router.

Wenn ich den Router über CoDeSys mit den Kommunilationsparametern über die zugewisende IP zugreifen möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung: Ausgeloggt

Mfg.


----------



## Tiktal (14 November 2016)

Ok, also angenommen Du stellst folgendes ein:

Router: 192.168.0.1
Rechner:192.168.0.2
WAGO: 192.168.0.3

Sollte es gehen.

Hast Du mal versucht den WAGO anzupingen, oder über das Programm "WAGO Ethernet Settings" den Controller zu erreichen?


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Wie kann ich denn bei meinem Router eine IP ändern? ich kann bei mir nur automatisch oder fest einstellen :/
oder gibts da bei der Fritzbox bestimmte einstellungen die ich evtl. ünersehen habe?

Ja habe ich versucht, aber der erreicht die WAGO nicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2016)

Ja, die gibt es. In den Expert Modus wechseln und mal nach DHCP suchen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

ist der Computer nebenbei trotzdem noch mit dem Internet verwunden oder geht der dann nur noch mit dem Controller? 

weil ich möchte, dass der PC nebenbei noch internetzugang hat über LAN 

Danke aber für die schnellen antworten


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2016)

Du sollst nicht irgendwelche vorhandenen IPs ändern (besonders nicht die IP der Fritzbox), sondern Deinem Controller eine IP geben, die zum LAN der Fritzbox passt. Dazu am besten eine feste IP nehmen aus einem Bereich, den die Fritzbox nicht für DHCP verwendet.

Soll Dein Controller aus Netzen mit vom Kabel-LAN abweichenden IP-Ranges erreichbar sein, dann mußt Du bei der IP-Konfig des Controllers ein Gateway eintragen (die IP-Adresse des Gateways = Deine Fritzbox).

Mit "Router" meinst Du Deine Fritzbox - oder hast Du da noch weitere Geräte verbaut?

Harald


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

mit Router mein ich FritzBox jap 

Ich teste das nachher mal, bei erfolg oder problemen melde ich mich nochmsal


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Es hatte leider auch keinen erfolg


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2016)

Das tut mir ganz unkonkret leid


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2016)

Vielleicht schreibst Du mal etwas detaillierter, was Du gemacht hast und was da nicht funktioniert.
Funktioniert wenigstens schon pingen?

Harald


----------



## urlicht (15 November 2016)

Guten Morgen beisammen.
Da fliegen mir zu viele Begrifflichkeiten durch das Netz, die möglicherweise etwas durcheinander geraten. Lass uns das mal sortieren._



			Meine Fritzbox ist am normalen Hausnetz mit einer 50k Leitung angeschlossen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_​Was bitte ist eine 50k-Leitung? Welche Form des Hausnetzes betreibst Du? Möchtest Du Deinen Controller sowohl vom Hausnetz aus (LAN), als auch vom Internet aus (WAN) erreichen?

Eine Fritz!Box ist eione Kombination aus mehreren Geräten. Zunächsat haben die meisten Modelle einen Kabel- oder DSL-Modem, welcher als Gateway die physikalische und logische Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellt. Dahinter verrichtet ein Router seine Arbeit, der auf Basis von IP-Adressen das Internet mit dem Heimnetz verbindet. Daran ist ein Switch angeschlossen, der auf die LAN-Ports für die Netzwerkkabel verbindet. Diese Verbindungen werden auf Basis von MAC-Adressen abgewickelt. Ein WLAN-Access-Point komplettiert wiederum als physikalisches Gateway das Gerät für Zugriffe via WLAN. Der Access-Point iat für IP-Adressen transparent und ist mit einem internen Switch-Port verbunden.

Vielleicht kannst Du jertzt malö näheres über Deine Absichten erläutern. Es würde helfen, wenn Du Angaben zum genauen Anschluss des Controllers am Netz machen würdest. Wenn Du dazu noch Deine Kommunikationseinstellungen  dazu leifern könntest, wären wir einen Schritt weiter.

Grüße.


Kurzer Exkurs.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

Guten morgen..

Also:
Ich habe eine FritzBox (mit 50K-Leitung meinte ich das sie ganz normal am DSL mit Internet betrieben wird)

Und an dieser hängen mehrere Geräte um das internet nutzen zu können. (z.B. Computer (LAN), Ps4 (LAN), ein paar Handys (WLAN))

Mein vorhaben:
Ich möchte meinen WAGO Controller (750-880) an diese FritzBox anschließen und die Visualisierung des Programmes im Controller über jedes Gerät das an mit der FritzBox verbunden ist (LAN sowie WLAN) steuern.
Was ich aber auch gern machen würde, was dann ja logischer weise auch Funktionieren müsste, das ich den Controller über jedes Gerät an der FritzBox verbunden ist umprogrammieren kann (natürlich nur mit CoDeSys)

hoffe das hat jetzt ein paar Kommunikationsprobleme geklärt 

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

IP des Controllers (in der Fritzbox): 192.168.178.105
IP des Controllers selber: 192.168.178.106
z.B. der Computer hat die IP: 192.168.178.56

Ich habe über WAGO ETHERNET SETTINGS dem Controller natürlich die gleiche Subnetzmaske und wie es hier einer erwähnt hat den Gateway gegeben.

Gruß


----------



## Tiktal (15 November 2016)

Öhm...wieso hat der Controller in der FritzBox eine andere IP wie Du an dem Controller selber eingestellt hast?


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Lösch mal das Gateway raus in der Konstellation braucht da nichts drin stehen, da alle Teilnehmer im selben Netz sind. Was meinst Du eigentlich immer mit "IP des Controllers in der Fritzbox"?
Kannst Du den Controller wenigstens per Ping erreichen?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2016)

xXScOrPiON96Xx schrieb:


> Ich habe über WAGO ETHERNET SETTINGS dem Controller natürlich die gleiche Subnetzmaske und wie es hier einer erwähnt hat den Gateway gegeben



Ist das eigentlich so schwer, hier kurz klipp und klar die Einstellwerte zu schreiben, anstatt dauernd unvollständige und schwammige Angaben zu machen, gewürzt von falschen Fachwörtern?

1) Welche Fritzbox hast Du?
2) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske verwendet die Fritzbox?
3) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske und Gateway verwendet der Controller? Hat das Zuweisen dieser IP-Konfiguration funktioniert?
4) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske und Gateway verwendet der Codesys-Computer?
5) Funktioniert PING vom Codesys-Computer zum Controller?


Beispiel:

* Standard-Einstellung einer Fritzbox:
- IPv4-Adresse 192.168.178.1
- Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
- DHCP-Server aktiv, verwendet 192.168.178.20 ... 192.168.178.200
- "Alle Computer befinden sich im selben IP-Netzwerk" (WLAN benutzt also ebenfalls IP-Adressen 192.168.178.x)

Dazu passend könntest Du Deinem Controller über WAGO ETHERNET SETTINGS folgende IP-Konfiguration zuweisen (eventuell mußt Du dazu den Controller mal direkt mit dem Computer verbinden):

* Controller 750-880
- IPv4-Adresse 192.168.178.11
- Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
- Gateway 192.168.178.1 (oder 0.0.0.0 )

Die IP-Adresse des Controllers darf nicht im vom DHCP-Server verwendeten Bereich liegen.
Die Subnetzmaske sollte bei allen Geräten gleich eingestellt sein, üblicherweise 255.255.255.0
Ist kein Gateway eingestellt, dann kann der Controller nur mit Geräten mit IP 192.168.178.x kommunizieren.
In der Fritzbox braucht die IP-Adresse des Controllers normalerweise nirgendwo angegeben werden.
Andere Einstellungen sind nur zu tätigen, wenn man genau weiß was man tut.

Harald


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 1) Welche Fritzbox hast Du?
> 2) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske verwendet die Fritzbox?
> 3) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske und Gateway verwendet der Controller? Hat das Zuweisen dieser IP-Konfiguration funktioniert?
> 4) Welche IP und Subnetzmaske und Gateway verwendet der Codesys-Computer?
> 5) Funktioniert PING vom Codesys-Computer zum Controller?



1)
Fitz!Box 7490

2)
IP: 192.168.178.1
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

3)
IP: 192.168.178.105
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 0.0.0.0 (hatte auch schon mit 192.168.178.21 probiert, ging auch nicht)

Konnte den Controller nur mit WAGO ETHERNET SETTINGS erreichen, als er an dem Computer direkt angeschlossen war.

4)
IP: 192.168.178.53
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: find ich nicht (habe diesbezüglich aber nichts geändert)

5)
Mit dem CMD habe ich den Controller nicht im Netz gefunden fals du das mit PINGEN meinst..

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Wie kamst Du bei der Gateway Einstellung denn auf die .21? Na egal, das einzige Problem das ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen könnte ist das, dass Du eine IP aus dem DHCP-Bereich der FritzBox verwendest, die schon vergeben ist. Hier müsstest Du mal in den Einstellungen der FritzBox nachsehen, welche IP-Adressen nicht vom DHCP-Server bedient werden und eine aus diesem Bereich für Deine Wago nehmen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Hallo,

wo steckst du das Netzwerkkabel ein - hoffe im oberen Port.
"Blinkt" die oberste LED ?

Wolfgang


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

ist das nicht völlig egal, wo der drin ist? sind dochbei der Fitzbox eh 4 seperate slots


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Nee ich meine beim 750-880 !

Wolfgang


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Ich denke wolfi-sps meinte an der Wago. Aber das war ein gutter Tip. wie sieht es den mit den Status LEDs der Netzwerkanschlüsse aus leuchten/blinken diese?


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2016)

Mit diesen Einstellungen müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.

Anmerkungen
3) wenn ein Gateway eingetragen wird, dann müsste das die IP der Fritzbox sein: 192.168.178.1 (in Deiner Konfiguration wird kein Gateway benötigt)
Hast Du den DHCP-Server der Fritzbox so eingestellt, daß die Adresse 192.168.178.105 nicht vom DHCP-Server verwendet wird?!
Wenn Du den Controller ausschaltest und wieder einschaltest, hat er dann immer noch die IP-Konfig so wie zuvor von Wago Ethernet Settings zugewiesen?

4) die aktive IP-Konfig des PC erfährst Du im CMD: "C:\...>ipconfig"

5) mit PING ist gemeint, am PC im CMD: "C:\...>ping 192.168.178.105"
wenn der Controller mit der Fritzbox verbunden ist, dann muß Ping erfolgreich sein. wenn der Controller getrennt ist, dann muß Ping fehlschlagen
(zum Kennenlernen des Ping kannst Du mit "C:\...>ping 192.168.178.1" die Verbindung zur Fritzbox testen)

Ist auf dem PC eine Firewall aktiv? Eventuell mal deaktivieren
Ist in der Heimnetzübersicht in der Fritzbox auch Dein Controller aufgeführt, mit der IP 192.168.178.105 ?
Hast Du schon mal in dem Fritzbox-7490-Handbuch gelesen, speziell das Kapitel 17 "FRITZ!Box verbindet Netzwerkgeräte"?

In Deinem zweiten Thread, geht es da um den selben Controller im selben Heimnetz? Dort funktioniert ja anscheinend der Controller im Netzwerk.

Harald


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

beim anpingen kommt was an


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Schön - was hast du geändert?

Wolfgang


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

zumindest steht dort:

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.178.105:

Pakete: Gesendet:4 ;Empfangen:4 ;Verloren:0
(0% Verlust)

aber bei antwort steht er nicht dabei..


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

was soll ich denn eigentlich bei der Bezugsquelle bei Ethernet Settings wählen?

BootP-Server?
DHCP-Server?
Statische Konfiguration?

habe es gerade immer auf DHCP-Server gehabt.
Statische IPs kann ich aber im Router extra vergeben, will er aber nicht akzeptieren, wenn ich die einrichten möchte.. da meckert der ohne Begründung..

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Wenn Du die Wago meinst natürlich "Statische Konfiguration"

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Dan kommen wir dem Problem schon näher.
Dem Router ist das egal wer da kommt.
Da brauchst du nichts eintragen.

Wolfgang


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

Habe bei Ethernet Settings die Bezugsquelle jetzt auf Statische Konfiguration gesetzt und dem Controller die IP: 192.168.178.11 gegeben (DHCP habe ich in der Fritz!Box auch aktiv geschalten geht halt von 192.168.178.20 bis 192.168.178.200)

Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt doch in der Fritz!Box eine Statische IP einstellen können und diese gleich die Daten gegeben:
IP: 192.168.178.11
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.178.1

Aber scheinbar hat das mit dem Pingen alles nicht geklappt.. denn er erreicht hier auch nichts 


habe aber auch gerade gemerkt, dass die obere LED des Controllers nicht leuchtet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Nochmal langsam zum mitschreiben, außer das Du schauen musst welchen Bereich der DHCP-Server in der Fritzbox ausspart, was Du ja getan hast, musst Du in der Fritzbox NICHTS einstellen.
Wo um Himmelswillen legst Du in der Fritzbox noch eine IP an? Mach doch bitte mal einen Screenshot.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

hier zu den IP einstellungen


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Das kannst Du gleich wieder löschen, macht in Deinem Fall gar keinen Sinn, denn Dein Netzwerk besteht nur aus einem Subnetz nämlich dem 192.168.178.x


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

das sind die einstellungen meines Controllers


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit den LEDs an den jeweiligen Netzanschlüssen (Wago, Fritzbox) aus? Leuchten/Blinken diese?


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

An dem Kontroller blinken leider bei den Netzwerkanschlüssen nichts  habe aber ein LAN-Kabel direkt vom Controller an die Fritzbox angeschlossen


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Bist du mit dem Seriellen Kabel verbunden? Nur so kannst Du dem Controller als erstes die IP eintragen.
Hast Du die Parameter auch dem Controller geschrieben?
So wie Dein Bild ausschaut hat der keine IP

Wolfgang


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

auf dem bild war es auch seriell verbunden.. musste aber gerade feststellen das das LAN-Kabel einen möglichen Kabelbruch hat, habe gerade ein neues angeschlossen und versuche es nochmal


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Hm, es wäre schön, wenn das was Du schreibst und das was Du tust das Selbe wäre. In Post 35 schreibst Du, dass Du den Controller auf 192.168.178.11 gesetzt hast. Im Screenshot steht aber 192.168.178.21 . Ich kenne mich mit Wago jetzt leider nicht so aus, aber für mich sieht das so aus, dass die Werte nur in der Software vorgegeben sind und nicht auf der Steuerung gespeichert wurden (Bei "Aktuell verwendet" steht nichts), nach der Korrektur der Werte (21 auf 11 ändern) drück doch mal "Schreiben". Außerdem ersetz doch bitte endlich die Gateway-Einstellung durch 0.0.0.0, Du brauchst bei Deiner Konstellation KEIN Gateway.
Zum Schluss noch, bitte sei mir nicht böse, eigne Dir unbedingt ein bisschen Grundwissen über Netzwerke an, einige Deiner Probleme hättest Du dann schon selber lösen können oder erst gar nicht gehabt.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

jetzt hab ich den blöden Controller endlich  
das Problem lag an dem blöden LAN-Kabel 

Danke nochmals an all euere Hilfen


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 November 2016)

Tja - das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen - manchmal liegt das Problem im Detail.
Mach Dir nicht´s draus, ich habe dieses Problem schon öfter im Geschäft gehabt - manchmal geht´s dann wieder nicht 

Noch viel Erfolg.

Wolfgang


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (16 November 2016)

Naja habe jetzt nur noch Probleme mit den Computern und Browsern  
Da die Visualisierung entweder gar nicht (Microsoft Edge Browser von Win10) oder wird angezeigt und die Visu steuert den Controller nicht an (Firefox mit Java Debugger)

Ein gutes hat es, die WAGO VisuApp funktioniert einwandfrei.  

Also für alle, die es interessiert wie ich es gemacht habe:
- Controller mit der Fritz!Box verbunden
(nebenbei habe ich den Controller Seriell am Computer gehabt um die Einstellungen des Controllers zu Konfigurieren)
hierbei muss man noch sagen:
IP: eine freie IP die Ihr in eurem Router (z.B. bei mir die Fritz!box 7490) noch nicht vergeben habt.
Subnetz: sollte natürlich das selbe wie im Router sein
Bezugsquelle: Statische Konfiguration
- sonst alles original lassen -

Veränderungen am Router:
braucht man nichts vor nehmen

nun kann man wie gewohnt, den Controller über WAGO Ethernet Settings suchen/aufrufen oder mit CoDeSys programmieren

Nebenbei kann man den Controller auch über den CMD (Eingabeaufforderung) versuchen anzupingen mit:
ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

(mit 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' ist natürlich die IP eures Controllers gemeint, die Ihr den Controller über die WAGO Ethernet Settings zugewiesen habt)

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei all der Zeit und den Hilfen der User bedanken, auch wenn mein Problem am Ende doch nur an einem defektem LAN-KABEL lag 

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern zur Verfügung.

Gruß
xXScOrPiON96Xx


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2016)

Hi Scorpion,

Wenn du einen Browser wie FireFox verwenden willst, um dir die VISU anzeigen zu lassen, musst du beachten, dass diese bei JAVA etwas "ängstlich" reagieren.
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, hier zu verfahren:

1. Webvisu.jar auf dem Controller durch die "Workaround"-Datei von WAGO ersetzen, zu finden auf der Homepage. Hier gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis dazu. Diese Datei hat korrekte Lizenzinformationen und wird daher vom VBrowser nicht blockiert.

2. Manuell die Sitelist in den JAVA SIcherheitseinstellungen bearbeiten und die IP-Adresse des Controllers als Trustet Site freigeben. Danach wird JAVA für diese IP nicht mehr blockiert und man kann die Webvisu nutzen.

Falls die Webvisu nicht funktioniert, obwohl die JAVA Application läuft, kann es manchmal sein, dass VISU-Dateien nicht richtig übertragen wurden. Das passiert gerne mal, wenn man die Visu offen hat und dann das Programm downloaded.
Grundsätzlich gilt: IMMER VISU SCHLIESSEN und DANN ERST DAS PROGRAMM DOWNLOADEN.

Zu beheben wäre der "Fehler", indem man im ordner xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx./plc die webvisu.htm löscht und am besten auch das Dateisystem des Controllers einmal über die Ethernetsettings zurücksetzt.


Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Triox85 (21 November 2016)

Wenn das ganze noch aus der Ferne z.B mit dem Handy über die Wago Webvisu App zu erreichen sein soll, kann man auf der FritzBox einen VPN eineichten. 
Den VPN mit der Anleitung von der FritzBox auch auffen Handy einrichten und dann per VPN verbinden. Klappt prima!
Und man muss von unterwegs keine Angst haben das wer die Daten abfischt weil sie nämlich verschlüsselt sind.


----------



## Biffi (21 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zurzeit auch ein Problem eine Wago 750-8203 ins Firmennetzwerk zu integrieren und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Folgendes Problem: Die Wago hat aktuell die IP: 10.122.127.100 und Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.000  mit dieser einstellung kann ich Sie anpingen und auch über Codesys 2.3 programmieren

Jetzt habe ich von der IT vorgegeben bekommen, dass diese IP:10.122.127.100 und Subnetzmaske 255.255.224 haben soll.
Dann habe ich mit Ethernet settings dies auf die Wago übertragen und auch wieder so mit Ethernet settings mit dem USB-Kabel ausgelesen.
Dann habe ich die PC IP und Subnetzmaske auf diesen IP Bereich eingestellt,
aber seit dem ist die Wago nicht mehr anpingbar und auch über Codesys nicht mehr zu überreichen.

MfG Biffi


----------



## Triox85 (21 September 2018)

Moin Biffi,

Du musst jetzt natürlich mit deinem Rechner auch in selben Subnetz sein, sprich 255.255.224.0 .
Kannste dir vorstellen wie Ortsvorwahl die Subnetzmaske.
​


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2018)

Biffi schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die PC IP und Subnetzmaske auf diesen IP Bereich eingestellt,
> aber seit dem ist die Wago nicht mehr anpingbar und auch über Codesys nicht mehr zu überreichen.


Wie lautet denn die IP und Subnetmask des PCs jetzt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2018)

Hallo Triox85


Triox85 schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt natürlich mit deinem Rechner auch in selben Subnetz sein, sprich 255.255.224.0 .
> Kannste dir vorstellen wie Ortsvorwahl die Subnetzmaske.
> ​


wäre schön, wenn es so einfach wäre, aber die IPs müssen auch entsprechend gewählt werden. Im Falle des TEs würden z.B. die folgenden Kombinationen bei einer Subnetzmaske 255.255.224.0 funktionieren:

10.122.127.100
10.122.96.1

oder

10.122.127.100
10.122.112.250

die Kombination

10.122.127.100
10.122.128.250

funktioniert dagegen nicht.


----------



## Biffi (21 September 2018)

Also nachdem ich mit Ethernet Settings die Wago auf IP: 10.122.127.100 und Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.255.224 gesetzt habe,
habe ich den PC auf IP: 10.122.127.55 und die Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.255.224 gesetzt.

Die Wago und der PC sind erstmal noch direkt mit einem Lan kabel verbunden also noch nicht ins netzwerk integriert, und in diesem zustand musste ich sie ja eigentlich 
anpingen können, was aber leider nicht funktioniert,.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2018)

Biffi schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich mit Ethernet Settings die Wago auf IP: 10.122.127.100 und Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.255.224 gesetzt habe,
> habe ich den PC auf IP: 10.122.127.55 und die Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.255.224 gesetzt.
> 
> Die Wago und der PC sind erstmal noch direkt mit einem Lan kabel verbunden also noch nicht ins netzwerk integriert, und in diesem zustand musste ich sie ja eigentlich
> anpingen können, was aber leider nicht funktioniert,.


Was auch in Ordnung ist. Du solltest Dir unbedingt mal eine Doku zum Thema IP-Adressen durchlesen, denn da hast Du noch erhebliche Defizite. Wie ich schon schrieb reicht es nicht nur die Subnetzmaske bei beiden Teilnehmern gleich zu haben, auch die IP-Adresse muss passen und das ist bei Dir nicht der Fall. Bei einer Subnetzmaske mit 255.255.255.224 sind die obersten 3 Bits des letzten Oktets auf 1 und somit wird dieser Teil der IP noch für die Netzwerkadresse verwendet, der Teil wo die Bits auf 0 sind gehört zur Hostadresse. Der Teil der IP-Adresse wo die Bits auf 1 sind muss bei allen Teilnehmern gleich sein damit sie sich erreichen, das ist bei Dir nicht der Fall. Bei der Wago ist (bei 0 beginnend) Bit 7 auf 0 und Bit 6 und 5 auf 1, bei Deinem PC ist jedoch nur Bit 5 von diesem Teil auf 1, darum klappt es nicht. Beim PC kannst/musst Du eine IP nehmen, die im letzten Oktet einen Wert von 97 - 126 hat, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Biffi (21 September 2018)

@  oliver.tonn jetzt habe ich es verstanden, genau dass war mein Problem jetzt funktioniert alles.

Vielen Dank!


----------

